# Nice dog walks in kent?



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

What with all the sunny weather im tryin to find somewhere new that we can walk grizz out in the sunshine over the weekend, we are in kent and wondered if anyone had any recommendations?

Ta!!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Whereabouts are you ?


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Depends what part of Kent you are in, at the coast Minnis Bay isfriendly past the beach huts. In land there are some nice country parks, we are near the river and Holly loves the walks there. Where are you, perhaps I can help better


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hiya we are inland more near dartford been looking at lullingstone country park, seems nice with a river walk.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

jeskyns gravesend 
riverside rainham
capstone chatham (the proper part not the family part)
bewl water tonbridge


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

These are fab for finding walks:

Walkingworld - Britain's walking community

Visit Woods | Woodland Walks | Family Outing | Accessible Walks


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you!! will have a look at all those.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

leybourne lakes maidstone way sort of

gonna look at your website thanks dogless


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

There is Trotiscliffe county park, Shorne Country park,Mote Park at Maidstone Lebourne is just along the road from me, there are a lot of nice walks about, don't know Dartford that well


----------

